# Good Wheel Builder in So. Cal?



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hey all,

Hoping someone can recommend to me a good wheel builder in the Southern California area, preferable in or around L.A.

Thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*A few names*



DrRoebuck said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Hoping someone can recommend to me a good wheel builder in the Southern California area, preferable in or around L.A.
> 
> Thanks.


I posted an answer to your question about a week ago, but it didn't seem to take hold.

There's a little place called THE PEDAL SHOP at the corner of Lankershim and Camarillo in North Hollywood that built me a great pair of wheels, way back when. Don't mind the low end vibe of the place. The guy who owns it is a fine wheelbuilder.

Bicycle World in Santa Paula has built me a fine set of wheels, too.


----------

